# Should I separate my budgies?



## Jules2171

I’m hoping to get some advice please, I purchased two budgies a few months ago for my children. One was from a breeder and the second from a pet shop. I was told they were both female, however it’s become apparent the bird from the breeder is a male. I don’t want them to breed, and the male is pestering the female and trying to mount her. They seem to argue a lot! They’re bonded to each other now so I don’t know what to do, when I put them in separate rooms they call for each other constantly. I’ve read the article about preventing breeding, but it is wise to still keep them together in the same cage? Thank you.


----------



## Cody

How old are the birds, can you post a picture of them? Have you tried putting them in separate cages and keeping the cages next to each other? Do the get any out of the cage time?


----------



## Jules2171

Cody said:


> How old are the birds, can you post a picture of them? Have you tried putting them in separate cages and keeping the cages next to each other? Do the get any out of the cage time?


----------



## Jules2171

Jules2171 said:


> View attachment 264221


This is them, the green budgie is the female from the pet shop. The white is the one I believe to be male from the breeder. They are both 5 months old. Yes they both get time out of their cage.


----------



## Jules2171

Jules2171 said:


> This is them, the green budgie is the female from the pet shop. The white is the one I believe to be male from the breeder. They are both 5 months old. Yes they both get time out of their cage.



View attachment 264222


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums; 

Sorry to hear you're having these issues with your little ones. You are correct, the blue is a male. If he is pestering the female to the point where she is having to attack him to keep him away, then you do have to house him separately. It's not fair to her to keep exposing her to that kind of stress. To prevent them from calling to each other, I would put their cages near each other in the same room; even if the male keep trying to get to her or call to her, they will soon get used to this arrangement and she will be able to feel more comfortable in her own space. If they seem like they can handle it without being aggressive, you can try later on to allow them out-of-cage time together, but I would not house them together at this time. Make sure both of them, but especially the male, have lots of toys and etc. to distract them from their "hormonal urges". 

I realized as I was writing this that this is what Cody advised above; I think this is the first thing you should try if you haven't already. 

Meanwhile, it's good to have you around here, please be sure to ask if you have any questions after reading through the forums! 

Hope to hear updates soon~

👋


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

StarlingWings has given you excellent advice with regard to the two budgies.
If the male will not leave the female alone, then the two need to be separated and given separate out of cage time as well.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

When you have a mixed gender pair, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.
*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory* 

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.
*


----------

